# "Gornage 13" Gore Canyon Race Video 2013



## johnnywetuber (Aug 30, 2010)

*Gornage video*

This video is longer to try and include all the racers

I'll be creating a shorter "best of highlights" at some point.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome. Everyone ok?


----------



## johnnywetuber (Aug 30, 2010)

*A OK*

Yes Swank. Lots of bumps and bruises and a few big gulps of river water but all in all everybody was fine. There was a great safety team set up and the organizers did a fabulous job to ensure that.


----------



## hollek (May 23, 2009)

Some of the best most watchable whitewater video I've seen. Nice job.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice video. Sweet meat line by Leif to then go on and claim the short boat division. Not sure if that's ever happened before. Way to stick it!

Flows through Gore looked pretty friendly for the kayakers. Ginger was real forgiving! 

Wish I couldda been there! Thanks for keeping the stoke Lisa et al!

Joe


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

That was a sick video. Nice work!


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Have they posted the results anywhere? Who won the overall?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Leif posted a pic of the results on his fb page though they were just raw results, not ordered.


----------



## johnnywetuber (Aug 30, 2010)

Cutch

Lisa just posted the results on the Timberline Tours website


----------



## timberline (Jan 24, 2008)

*Results*

are at Gore Canyon Race | Timberline Tours
THANKS!!!


----------

